# PC aufrüsten



## Evari0r (20. April 2016)

*PC aufrüsten*

Hallo an die Community
Ich will meinen momentanen PC aufrüsten, der wie folgt aussieht:

GPU: HIS Radeon R7 250X

 CPU: Intel i5 4590

Gehäuse: Sharkoon REX3

Kühler: Intel Boxkühler(ja ich sollte mich was schämen)

Mainboard: ASRock H81M-DGS Rev. 2.0 Intel H81 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail

Ram: 8gb DDR3

Netzteil: 400 Watt be quiet

Und das die neue Hardware:

CPU-KühlerArctic Freezer 13SSDSAMSUNG 850 120gb EvoGehäuseMastercase 5 ProNetzteilCOOLERMASTER GM-Series G650MGPU*MSI Readon R9 390 Gaming 8GB*

Der Rest bleibt so wie es ist



Da ich nicht soviel Ahnung von sowas habe(der PC ist aber kein Fertigbau sondern selber zusammengebaut) und es allgemein besser ist nochmal nachzufragen, wollte ich ein paar Sachen fragen:

1. Gibt es irgenwelch Hardware die, aus welchem Grund auch immer, nicht zusammenpasst?

2. Der Prozessor ist ziemlich neu darum würde ich den gerne lassen aber ich glaube die GPU passt nicht auf das Mainboard, stimmt das? Und wenn es so ist würde ich gerne meine CPU behalten und ein Mainboard haben das mit DDR3 *und *DDR4 Ram kompatibel ist(die CPU ist nur mit DDR3 kompatibel). Gibt es sowas? Wenn ja, hat jemand sogar einen Vorschlag?

3. Sonst irgenwelche Vorschläge oder Tipps?

Der PC soll ein reiner Spielecomputer sein und sonst nichts anderes.
Vlt sollte ich noch darauf hinweisen das ich ein Schüler bin und mir dementsprechend nicht das teuerste vom teuersten leisten kann, zu tode gespart muss aber auch nicht werden.

Vielen Dank im schon voraus 

Grüsse 

Evarior


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2016)

1. passt alles
2. es gibt keine Mainboards für die CPU, die DDR4 haben. Aber du brauchst kein neues, denn das Board hat zwar nur PCIe2.0, nicht das neuere 3.0, aber das macht nix. 3.0 bietet nur POTENTIELL mehr Speed und KANN mehr Strom zur Verfügung stellen, was aber beides für die R9 390 nicht nötig ist. Die wird vlt 2% langsamer sein, als wenn du 3.0 hättest, vermutlich sogar weniger, das merkst du nicht.
3. mehrere Dinge:

- das Gehäuse ist echt sehr teuer und an sich eher "Luxus" für Leute, die auch sehr viel Platz brauchen. Wenn du "nur" 60-80€ ausgibst, wirst du auch schon ein sehr gutes, leise betreibbares und gut durchlüftetes Gehäuse mit genug Platz haben. Gerade weil du ja an sich nicht so viel Geld hast, wäre das die bessere Wahl. 

- Das Netzteil ist passend, aber an sich wäre eines mit "nur" 550W, dafür aber silver oder Gold-Effizienz besser. Das wäre effektiv auch nicht schwächer, weil die effizienten 500-550W locker wie 600-650W wirken. zB das hier 550 Watt Corsair CS Series Modular 80+ Gold  oder das 500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 9 Modular 80+ Silver  keine Sorge wegen des Strombedarfs der Grafikkarte: die braucht maximal 350W, bei voller Last, und die CPU 100-120W mit allem Rest an Hardware. und so ein gutes Markennetzteil bringt in Spitzen auch mehr als den Nennwert. 

- SSDs mit 240-256GB gibt es auch schon für 70-90€, da würde ich mir überlegen, ob du nicht gleich eine solche nimmst, wenn du beim Gehäuse was sparst.

- beim Kühler die CO-Version nehmen, falls du das nicht eh vorhast.



Nenn mal den Shop, wo du bestellen wolltest - vlt kann ich dort dann auch noch was alternatives raussuchen.


----------



## Evari0r (21. April 2016)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort

1.Ok
2.Ok
3.

-Ich schwebe zwischen  dem und dem, das Mastercase hat einfach den Vorteil das man sich nicht immer ein neues Gehäuse kaufen muss sondern das Alte einfach aufrüsten. Falls du nochVorschläge hast nur heraus damit man kann nie genug davon haben.
-Ich denke ich nehme das Power 9
-Durch das was beim Gehäuse gespart wird nehme ich eine 250gb Version
-War so geplant

Ich hab keinen speziellen Shop sondern vergleiche hier und nehme es dort wo es am billigsten ist, alternativ bestelle ich bei Amazon.


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2016)

Evari0r schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort
> 
> 1.Ok
> 2.Ok
> ...


 das kann man doch mit jedem Gehäuse  ^^   man muss nur darauf achten, dass genug Platz auch für längere Grafikkarten und höhere Kühler da ist, wenn man möglichst flexibel sein will. Länger als 32cm sind Grafikkarten aber in letzter Zeit nie gewesen, und durch mehr und mehr Effizienz geht der Trend auch eher zu Kartenlängen von 24-28cm. Etliche Gehäuse haben aber eh Platz für 34-40cm lange Karten. Und beim CPU-Kühler sind 16cm Standard und ausreichend - mit 17cm wäre man ganz klar auf der sicheren Seite. Mehr als 15cm MUSS ein Kühler eh nicht hoch sein, um leise zu kühlen - mit höheren geht es halt NOCH leiser  


Ansonsten passt ja alles. Gute, günstige SSD sind zB auch die Toshiba Q300 (hab ich selber) oder SanDisk Plus oder auch Ultra II. Die kosten bei Amazon sogar nur um die 70€ mit 240GB


----------



## Evari0r (22. April 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das kann man doch mit jedem Gehäuse  ^^   man muss nur darauf achten, dass genug Platz auch für längere Grafikkarten und höhere Kühler da ist, wenn man möglichst flexibel sein will. Länger als 32cm sind Grafikkarten aber in letzter Zeit nie gewesen, und durch mehr und mehr Effizienz geht der Trend auch eher zu Kartenlängen von 24-28cm. Etliche Gehäuse haben aber eh Platz für 34-40cm lange Karten. Und beim CPU-Kühler sind 16cm Standard und ausreichend - mit 17cm wäre man ganz klar auf der sicheren Seite. Mehr als 15cm MUSS ein Kühler eh nicht hoch sein, um leise zu kühlen - mit höheren geht es halt NOCH leiser
> 
> 
> 
> Ansonsten passt ja alles. Gute, günstige SSD sind zB auch die Toshiba Q300 (hab ich selber) oder SanDisk Plus oder auch Ultra II. Die kosten bei Amazon sogar nur um die 70€ mit 240GB



Danke für die Hilfe


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das sind jetzt die finalen Teile:

*Teil**Preis*CPU-KühlerAmazonguthabenArctic Freezer 13 COSSD79.9SansDisk Ultra III 240gbGehäuse*91.85*CORSAIR Carbide SPEC-Alpha WindowNetzteil*78.95*BE QUIET! Pure Power 9, 500 WattGPU343.1 R9 390 sapphireGesamt:593.8-----------------

Kommt mich etwas 80-90chf billiger als vorher und einen Monat weniger sparen, hauptsächlich wegen dem Gehäuse. Nochmal danke und kann man das Thema irgenwie als abgeschlossen kennzeichnen
?


----------



## Herbboy (22. April 2016)

Evari0r schrieb:


> *Teil**Preis*CPU-KühlerAmazonguthabenArctic Freezer 13 COSSD79.9SansDisk Ultra III 240gbGehäuse*91.85*CORSAIR Carbide SPEC-Alpha WindowNetzteil*78.95*BE QUIET! Pure Power 9, 500 WattGPU343.1 R9 390 sapphireGesamt:593.8-----------------
> 
> Kommt mich etwas 80-90chf billiger als vorher und einen Monat weniger sparen, hauptsächlich wegen dem Gehäuse. Nochmal danke und kann man das Thema irgenwie als abgeschlossen kennzeichnen
> ?


  is nicht nötig, hier ist nicht so viel los, als dass es schlimm wäre, wenn einer in einem an sich erledigten Thema nochmal antwortet 

zudem hast du ja vlt später doch noch ne Frage oder so. 

PS: vielleicht mach aber vorher mal ein BIOS-Update beim Board, denn manche Board brauchen für neuere Grafikkarten doch erst ein Update. Du kannst das aber auch erst ohne Update probieren, da du ja noch deine alte Karte und auch die CPU-Grafik zur Not verfügbar hast.


----------



## Evari0r (22. April 2016)

Okay danke


----------



## Evari0r (1. August 2016)

Puhh gute Idee das Thema nicht zu schliessen
Also in einem Monat ist das Geld endlich zusammen und da ich eine RX480 reintuen werde habe ich noch ein wenig Geld übrig( eigentlich relativ viel da mein Taschengeld mit meinem Geburtstag zusammenfällt) also dachte ich mir das ich mir auch noch ein neues DDR4-Mainboard hole. Welches passt da preislich gut zu meinem PC? Es sollte mindestens 2 Slots für 2x8Ram haben oder 4x4 und genug Platz für eine zweite RX480( jaja grosse Pläne)?


----------



## Herbboy (2. August 2016)

Also, wenn du ein neues Board willst wegen DDR4, dann ist das eine schlechte Idee, denn du brauchst dann erstens eine neue CPU, da DDR4 erst beim Sockel 1151 verwendet wird - und Deine CPU ist für den Sockel 1151. Das hatte ich ja schon im ersten Posting gesagt ^^

Und zweitens sind die neueren Skylake-CPUs, also die CPUs für den Sockel 1151 und DDR4, so gut wie gar nicht schneller als die "alten" Haswell-CPUs wie Dein i5-4590 bei gleichem Takt. Ein Core i5-6500 mit 3,2GHz ist also kaum schneller als Dein Core i5-4590 mit 3,3GHz. Das heißt selbst wenn du genug Geld für ein Board, DDR4-RAM und dazu noch einen neuen Prozessor hast: das lohnt sich ÜBERHAUPT nicht. DDR4 bringt bei Skalyke auch keinen echten Vorteil, sonst wären die Skylake-CPUs ja besser - sind sie aber nicht, außer in einigen wenigen speziellen Anwendungen. 

Und zur RX 480: aktuell ist die schwer zu haben, daher auch relativ teuer. Da würde ich warten, bis Customkarten, also Modelle mit guten Kühlern, gut verfügbar sind. UND eine Karte mit 8GB nehmen, nicht nur 4GB.


----------



## Hiekkan (2. August 2016)

Es würde so viel kosten wenn du auf Skylake aufrüsten möchtest:  Toppreise.ch - Wunschliste/Wunschzettel - Preisvergleichwarenkorb
Mit dem Pure  Power machst du dir auf Dauer deine  Komponenten kaputt. Ich würde das Straight Power 10 500 Watt nehmen  http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_365065.html   Hier ist noch ein langer Text über das Netzteil:

Ein gruppenreguliertes Netzteil bedeutet, dass die drei vorhandenen Spannungen im Netzteil (3,3V, 5V und 12V) gemeinsam erzeugt werden. Diese drei Spannungen sind also abhängig voneinander.
Belastest du nun eine Leitung sehr stark (heute meist nur 12V für GPU, da 5V nur für USB und Festplatten, 3,3 Volt eigentlich nicht mehr benötigt), sinkt die Spannung dieser ab, sodass statt 12V z.B. nur noch 11,6 vorhanden sind. 11,6 Volt sind noch innerhalb der ATX-Spezifikation, bei 11,4 Volt wird es aber schon kritisch. Gleichzeitig steigen die anderen Spannungen an, sodass die 5V-Leitung bis 5,5V oder gar 6V angehoben wird.
Dies kann nur ausgeglichen werden indem man die zu hohe Leitung stärker belastet. Dies ist aber nicht so einfach, da es kaum Komponenten im PC gibt, welche 5V benötigen. Eine SSD oder HDD schafft diese Belastung nicht.
Wenn in dem gruppenregulierten Netzteil noch eine billige Filterung und Glättung vorhanden ist (zu erkennen an den verbauten Kondensatoren), dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, dass neben der steigenden Spannung auch die Restwelligkeit ansteigt. Die Restwelligkeit beschreibt die noch vorhandene Wechselspannung in der Gleichspannung.
Man kann die Wechselspannung nie komplett herausfiltern, aber es ist möglich, sie so weit zu reduzieren, dass es keinen Einfluss auf die Hardware mehr hat.
Sobald die Restwelligkeit aber wieder ansteigt, hat sie ab einem gewissen Punkt wieder Einfluss auf die Hardware. Oft ist das der Grund, warum Festplatten ausfallen.
Bei guten Netzteilen mit entsprechenden Schutzschaltungen, schalten diese ab, sobald die Spannung auf einer Leitung unter einen gewissen Wert sinkt.
Wenn man zum Beispiel mit einem gruppenreguliertem 450 Watt-Netzteil (Beispiel be quiet System Power 7) eine Grafikkarte übertaktet, dann schaltet das Netzteil ab, obwohl die Leistung des Netzteiles ausreichen sollte. Das Netzteil schaltet ab, da wie Spannung der 12V-Leitung unter einen bestimmten Wert sinkt und die 5V-Leitung nicht ausreichend belastet wird.
Es gibt allerdings auch Netzteile, welche gar nicht abschalten und weiter Strom zuführen, auch wenn die 12V-Leitung schon unter 10V gefallen ist. Dies liegt dann an dem Fehlen der Schutzschaltungen.
Beispiele für diese Netzteile wären z.B. die Corsair RM-Serie und die Thermaltake Germany-Serie.
Das wird auch dann zum Problem, wenn man Netzteile hat, die sehr viel Leistung bringen, z.B. ein be quiet L8 mit 730 Watt. Dies suggeriert einem, dass es eigentlich genug Leistung für Multi-GPU haben sollte. Allerdings ist die Spannungsstabilität dabei so schlecht, dass man sie dafür nicht nutzen sollte.
Dann gibt es so genannte Indy-Netzteile. Bei denen werden, wie der Name schon erahnen lässt, die verschiedenen Spannungen unabhängig voneinander erzeugt. Dies passiert mit Hilfe eines DC-DC-Converter. Daher werden diese Netzteile auch DC-DC-Netzteile genannt. Der Vorteil dabei ist die Spannungsstabilität. Selbst wenn die 12V-Leitung sehr sehr stark belastet wird, hat dies keine Auswirkungen auf die 5V- und 3,3V-Leitung.
Dennoch sind Schutzschaltungen unumgänglich, denn bei einem Fehler wird sonst das Netzteil nicht abgeschaltet und es könnte zu Schäden an der Hardware kommen.

Es gibt aber auch Netzteile, welche so stake Kondensatoren haben, dass sie Problemlos mehr Leistung bewältigen können. Da wäre zum Beispiel ein be quiet P11 mit 550 Watt zu nennen, welches in der Lage ist, kurzfristig mehr als 700 Watt zur Verfügung zu stellen, ohne dass sich die Spannungsstabilität ändert. Das P11 wäre zum Beispiel sehr gut für ein Multi-GPU-System zu empfehlen.

Außerdem gibt es noch die Sache mit dem Peakwert. Aktuelle Grafikkarten (z.B. die 900er Serie von Nvidia) haben zum Teil stark schwankende Peakwerte. Das liegt daran, dass die Karten ständig zwischen maximaler Last und Idle hin- und herschalten. Grund dafür ist der Boost-Modus in den aktuellen Karten.
So kann es passieren, dass eine Karte mit einer durchschnittlichen Leistungsaufnahme von 180 Watt einen Peak über 300 Watt hat. Dieser Unterschied wird bei übertakteten Karten noch größer.
Einen interessanten Test dazu gab es vor einiger Zeit bei Toms Hardware (als die 900er Serie von Nvidia auf den Markt kam), dort lag die durchschnittliche Leistungsaufnahme etwas unter 200 Watt, allerdings gab es Peaks bis 400 Watt.

Zusammengefasst:
Gruppenregulierte Netzteile haben bei einseitiger Belastung der Spannung (was heute, angesichts der 12V-Leitung der Normal fall ist) ein Problem mit der Spannungsstabilität. Dies führt im geringsten Fall zum Abschalten des Netzteils (wenn die Schutzschaltungen vorhanden sind), im schlimmsten Falle aber zur Beschädigung der Hardware (falls Filterung und Glättung schlecht sind).
Indy-Netzteile haben das Problem der Spannungsstabilität nicht. Hier ist allerdings der Nachteil, dass im Bereich der maximalen Leistung die Restwelligkeit zum Teil stark ansteigt. Dies ist oft auf schlechte Komponenten im Netzteil zurückzuführen ist.
Und natürlich sollten grundlegende Schutzschaltungen verbaut sein, die auch greifen.
Es nützt nichts, wenn der Hersteller OCP verbaut, welches aber erst jenseits von 80 Ampere greift, denn schon bei weniger als 50 Ampere fangen die Leitungen an zu schmelzen.

Moderne Netzteile, wie das be quiet E10 oder auch das Antec Edge (es gibt natürlich noch weitere) haben keine Probleme mit den Peak Werten. Ihre Filterung kann dies problemlos abfangen.
Bei älteren oder gruppenregulierten Netzteilen kann es passieren, dass diese Peaks zu hoch sind und die Schutzschaltung greift (abfallende 12V-Leitung).
Dies ist gerne in älteren Netzteilen der Fall, denn Kondensatoren werden über die Zeit belastet und altern somit. Wenn ein Kondensator platzt, dann kann es zu Schäden kommen.

Das heißt nicht, dass alle Netzteile, welche älter als 4 Jahre sind, sofort entsorgt werden müssen. Wenn man die Hardware nicht verändert und alles gut läuft, dann besteht erstmal kein Grund dazu, ältere Netzteile auszutauschen.
Allerdings ändern sich die Konfigurationen von Zeit zu Zeit. Wenn man nun von einem Sockel 775-System mit GTX 280 auf ein aktuelles System mit aktueller Grafikkarte updated, sollte man sich im Klaren sein, dass das Netzteil von damals vielleicht den modernen Ansprüchen nicht gerecht wird. Dann wäre es notwendig, das Netzteil auszutauschen.


----------



## Evari0r (4. August 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, wenn du ein neues Board willst wegen DDR4, dann ist das eine schlechte Idee, denn du brauchst dann erstens eine neue CPU, da DDR4 erst beim Sockel 1151 verwendet wird - und Deine CPU ist für den Sockel 1151. Das hatte ich ja schon im ersten Posting gesagt ^^
> 
> Und zweitens sind die neueren Skylake-CPUs, also die CPUs für den Sockel 1151 und DDR4, so gut wie gar nicht schneller als die "alten" Haswell-CPUs wie Dein i5-4590 bei gleichem Takt. Ein Core i5-6500 mit 3,2GHz ist also kaum schneller als Dein Core i5-4590 mit 3,3GHz. Das heißt selbst wenn du genug Geld für ein Board, DDR4-RAM und dazu noch einen neuen Prozessor hast: das lohnt sich ÜBERHAUPT nicht. DDR4 bringt bei Skalyke auch keinen echten Vorteil, sonst wären die Skylake-CPUs ja besser - sind sie aber nicht, außer in einigen wenigen speziellen Anwendungen.
> 
> Und zur RX 480: aktuell ist die schwer zu haben, daher auch relativ teuer. Da würde ich warten, bis Customkarten, also Modelle mit guten Kühlern, gut verfügbar sind. UND eine Karte mit 8GB nehmen, nicht nur 4GB.



Okey in dem Fall kein neues Board und Cpu. Das ich auf Custom und 8GB warten würde hat sich in meinen Gedanken so sehr festgesetzt das ich das garnicht erwähnt hatte


----------



## Evari0r (4. August 2016)

Hiekkan schrieb:


> Es würde so viel kosten wenn du auf Skylake aufrüsten möchtest:  Toppreise.ch - Wunschliste/Wunschzettel - Preisvergleichwarenkorb
> Mit dem Pure  Power machst du dir auf Dauer deine  Komponenten kaputt. Ich würde das Straight Power 10 500 Watt nehmen  http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_365065.html   Hier ist noch ein langer Text über das Netzteil:
> 
> Ein gruppenreguliertes Netzteil bedeutet, dass die drei vorhandenen Spannungen im Netzteil (3,3V, 5V und 12V) gemeinsam erzeugt werden. Diese drei Spannungen sind also abhängig voneinander.
> ...



Also zusammengefasst nimm das Straight Power 10 500W
Wird gemacht


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2016)

Evari0r schrieb:


> Also zusammengefasst nimm das Straight Power 10 500W
> Wird gemacht


 wenn du es Dir leisten kannst klar, aber die Chance, dass was an der Hardware kaputtgeht wegen einem "veralteten", aber immerhin trotzdem Marken-Netzteil ist echt EXTREM gering, ich selber habe hier von noch keinem einzigen Fall gehört, bzw. einen einzigen, bei dem der PC nach der Aufrüstung auf eine GTX 970 manchmal ausging, obwohl das Netzteil an sich genug Watt "hatte", und mit einem neuen ging es dann. Und dein Netzeil kann ja nicht älter als 3 Jahre sein, das kam erst Herbst 2013 raus. 

Das finde ich daher etwas übertrieben, da jetzt ein neues für über 90 Euro zu kaufen, nur weil es nicht eine _ganz _moderne Technik hat und besser ist. Da müssten ja reihenweise PCs hopps gehen, wenn das ein Problem wäre, denn zig Millionen User haben ein Netzteil 3-4 Jahre oder älter und rüsten trotzdem problemlos auf eine moderne CPU + Graka auf. Und Dein Modell unterstützt ja zumindest die C6/C7-Low Level Powerstates, mit denen manche Netzteil ein Problem haben mit CPUs seit Haswell (Sockel 1150). Das heißt auch wenn Dein Netzteil nicht ganz modern ist und "single rail", ist es doch IMHO eher eines der besseren Modelle - das ist ja kein 30€-600W-NoName-Ding ^^   Schutzschaltungen sollte es an sich ausreichend gute haben, FALLS es mal mit Spannungsspitzen/Tälern nicht klarkommt.

Wenn jetzt einer sicher weiß, dass das CM650 Schrott ist, also wirklich "gefährlicher" Schrott und nicht Schrott im Sinne von "ein VW Golf ist Schrott - kauf Dir ne Mercedes E-Klasse", dann lasse ich mich gern eines Besseren belehren.


----------

